# Cpl Ryan L. Pape LLSL casualty



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.forcerecon.com/Cpl-Ryan-L-Pape.htm

Minnesota Marine dies in parachute exercise
StarTribune.com Minneapolis-St. Paul
December 6, 2009 - 7:57 AM

A Marine from East Grand Forks, Minn., died Thursday in a parachute training exercise at Camp Pendleton, Calif., the Marine Corps said Saturday.

Cpl. Ryan L. Pape, 23, died of injuries suffered during a low-level static line jump.

Pape, a reconnaissance Marine, enlisted in 2005. His service awards included the Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal, Combat Action Ribbon and the National Defense Service Medal.

The Grand Forks Herald reported that Pape was the son of Ron and Sharleen Pape of East Grand Forks. The Papes, who declined to comment, have lost two military sons. Ryan's brother Riley, also a Marine corporal, died in May 2005 in a motorcycle accident in California. He was 22.

Ryan and Riley both served in Iraq, as has a surviving brother, Ross Pape, the Herald reported.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 14, 2009)

Ratshit.  My thoughts to his family and friends


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2009)

That sucks...


----------



## car (Dec 14, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Muppet (Dec 15, 2009)

Rest in peace Marine.

F.M.


----------



## Mother (Dec 15, 2009)

My thoughts go out to his family. RIP for to both brothers.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## QC (Dec 15, 2009)

May the road rise to meet you marine.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 15, 2009)

What a terrible loss for that family..two sons.  Condolences.


----------



## Mercenary Customs (Dec 15, 2009)

MAN That Sucks !
R.I.P. Brother, God's Speed...


----------



## masonea (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP Marine.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP, Marines. Salute


----------



## tova (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 15, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Marine.  My condolences to the family for their loss.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP.
To lose two sons to accidents is terrible.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP Marines.  My condolences to the family.  As a dad, I can't imagine losing both my kids that way.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 15, 2009)

Rest In Peace, my condolences to family and friends.     At times like these, words don't seem to work.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> What a terrible loss for that family..two sons.  Condolences.


 
Exactly what I was thinking.  I cannot imagine.  

RIP, Marine...prayers out to your family.


----------



## sigma (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP Marine  

My thoughts and prayers to the family


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 15, 2009)

RIP Marine.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn, this shit sucks. 

Rest easy Marine.  Your watch is over. 

Thank you for your dedicated service to our great nation.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Dec 24, 2009)

RIP Marine, thoughts with your family.


----------

